# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ищу книжечку по 1с документообороту по нормативным документам

## buhga

Доброго времени суток,может есть у кого книжечка Комплект нормативных документов. Методика постановки делопроизводства по 1С Документооборот?

Спасибо!

----------


## klimkovich_lv

> Доброго времени суток,может есть у кого книжечка Комплект нормативных документов. Методика постановки делопроизводства по 1С Документооборот?
> 
> Спасибо!


Версия 2 от 2014 подойдет?

----------


## buhga

Пойдет!!!!!)))) Буду очень признателен!)

----------


## klimkovich_lv

Вот тут можно взять https://cloud.mail.ru/public/88sn/3cob4eRXi

----------

akimova_ma (02.02.2018), Ctepasha (06.04.2021), Dafna8517 (26.05.2019), evgalp (25.04.2020), olga-bionda (23.09.2020), py3uk (04.02.2018), Romick (10.03.2020), rvb (09.08.2019), stahanoff (24.01.2020), Taliesien (11.06.2020), Tayfer (03.11.2019), TImur597 (16.04.2018), WillKill (30.01.2018), Игорь 555 (27.07.2019)

----------


## buhga

Это же вроде .dt? Вы мне конфигурацию скинули?))) Я книжку искал,конфа у меня есть)
Но все равно спасибо!
А в .pdf нет книжки?

----------


## buhga

Пардон! Я прошу прощения! Затупил и не увидел пдфку)))) Большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Реально выручили!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rvb

А на версию ПРОФ ни у кого нету?)

----------


## Дарья Авангард

Спасибо

----------

